# Yosemite



## easyrider (Aug 12, 2015)

What is the best way to see the main Yosemite attractions in fall ? Im not opposed to taking a tent. I was thinking of Yosemite Valley or Village. The Housekeeping Camp was suggested by friends as a very cool spot to wake up and see nature.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2015)

easyrider said:


> What is the best way to see the main Yosemite attractions in fall ? Im not opposed to taking a tent. I was thinking of Yosemite Valley or Village. The Housekeeping Camp was suggested by friends as a very cool spot to wake up and see nature.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



Housekeeping is camping, IIRC.  It's gets pretty chilly in the fall.  All the waterfalls will be dried up, but Yosemite Valley is breathtaking no matter the season.  You may be able to find a good deal in Awhahnee in the fall, as it is off-season.  Can you say "heated room?"  Did I mention it gets darned cold at night in the fall?

I don't remember whether the Camp Curry tentcabins are heated or not.  I enjoyed staying there in the summer.  I also enjoyed staying in Wawona.


----------



## klpca (Aug 12, 2015)

My personal preference is to camp in the valley but we have friends who do the housekeeping camp thing and seem to like it. The tent cabins are very close to each other and even though the sites in the valley are small, they seem spacious compared to the housekeeping tents, imo. If you are camping this fall you need to get a reservation asap. We usually stay in the valley, and we're not at all picky about the particular campground. Often we have to take what we can get but your experience as a timeshare owner will prepare you well for looking for an upgrade to your campsite.  

When we camp late winter/early spring we rent an RV in Clovis and drive it in. They also rent gear so that is an option that would make your life easier if you are flying in. 

As far as lodging in the valley, the Yosemite Lodge has been recently updated but honestly the only thing going for it is location. Otherwise it is a very average accommodation for an above average price tag. The Ahwahnee is even more expensive but since we're saving that experience for a later stage of our life (after camping) I can't comment on if it is worth the price. We always have a meal or two there while we are in Yosemite - the dining room is amazing!! The public areas are worth a look as well.

We're headed up there in three weeks. I can hardly wait!


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 13, 2015)

You'd have to pay me to stay in one of those housekeeping tents.  They are so close together that you are going to hear somebody snoring several tents away.  

The motels in the valley are over priced for the accommodations but it's location, location, location.  Ahwahnee is worth lunch at the bar but is WAY out of my price range even in the off season.  I've looked at the various options and always end up staying at Bass Lake and driving in.  Being able to go home to a 2 BR condo at night is worth the extra drive especially once you compare the costs.   It's maybe an hour to Glacier Point which is great in the fall.  The Valley is always pretty, but the lack of water makes this a much better option in the spring.  

In Sept, if you want to see the high country on the east side of the park, look at renting condos in June Lake or Mammoth Lakes.  There are tons of them and they are at most, 45 minutes to Tioga Pass.  

Sue


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> You'd have to pay me to stay in one of those housekeeping tents.  They are so close together that you are going to hear somebody snoring several tents away.
> 
> The motels in the valley are over priced for the accommodations but it's location, location, location.  Ahwahnee is worth lunch at the bar but is WAY out of my price range even in the off season.  I've looked at the various options and always end up staying at Bass Lake and driving in.  Being able to go home to a 2 BR condo at night is worth the extra drive especially once you compare the costs.   It's maybe an hour to Glacier Point which is great in the fall.  The Valley is always pretty, but the lack of water makes this a much better option in the spring.
> 
> ...



I seem to recall Mariposa being a good 40 minute drive from the Valley, and Bass Lake a good 45 minutes further.  That's a 3 hour daily round trip commute to the Valley...Remember that the Valley to Mariposa is pretty slow going, with twisty curvies and coyotes in the road.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2015)

I could probably get a unit at Worldmark Bass Lake but we were thinking we would like to wake up and have coffee with a view of something nice like the mountains from Yosemite Village. The Yosemite Lodge has no vacancies for our dates. This is a spur of the moment trip that is an add on to our Lake Tahoe trip. I was told to expect about a three hour drive, hence the over nite stay idea.

We might just drive up from Tahoe and hang out for a day and see how it goes. If these mountains are anything like the Cascades then it should be a colorful drive in fall.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

easyrider said:


> I could probably get a unit at Worldmark Bass Lake but we were thinking we would like to wake up and have coffee with a view of something nice like the mountains from Yosemite Village. The Yosemite Lodge has no vacancies for our dates. This is a spur of the moment trip that is an add on to our Lake Tahoe trip. I was told to expect about a three hour drive, hence the over nite stay idea.
> 
> We might just drive up from Tahoe and hang out for a day and see how it goes. If these mountains are anything like the Cascades then it should be a colorful drive in fall.
> 
> ...



It's gonna be closer to 4 hours.  As I was reminded in another thread, though the drive to Lee Vining can go pretty fast once you get out of the mountain twisties around Tahoe, You're not going to make intense speed going through the park.  The drive back at night could be dreadful after a long early morning drive there and a very active day in the Valley.

On the other hand, if you were to choose to stay in Bass Lake a couple nights, You're pretty much driving 5 hours one way, taking 88 to 49.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 13, 2015)

It's 16 miles from WM Bass Lake to the park entrance = 30 minutes unless you aren't good at driving windy roads.  

I've done the day trip from Tahoe to Yosemite multiple times and it really only works for a visit to the Tuolumne Meadows area, which is pretty nifty anyway, especially in the fall when the aspens are turning color.  However, we should probably define fall.  The aspens turn in mid-late Sept and then the snow starts to fly by early Oct.  If your trip is in October, then you will want to focus on the west/south side of the park where snow won't be an issue.  If Sept, then a few nights on the east side at Lee Vining or June Lake/Mammoth Lakes would work on the way to Bass Lake.  Check the closing dates for the campground at T Meadows; it seems like it's been closed when I've been there in the fall.  

The mountains are completely different from the Cascades which is why I like it.  I love the Cascades and consider real mountains to have a glacier or two, but also love the granite of Yosemite.  For mountain options, I'd focus on Glacier Point.  You are high above the valley looking over the mountain ranges with an easy dome to climb for the iconic Yosemite experience.  Bass Lake can fill up in the fall but the waitlist will probably work especially if you time it for midweek.   

The Eastern sierra are spectacular with much more than just Yosemite.  There are lots of wonderful hikes around Mammoth Lakes which has lots of lodging options.  

Too many options, too little time.

Sue


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> It's 16 miles from WM Bass Lake to the park entrance = 30 minutes unless you aren't good at driving windy roads.
> 
> I've done the day trip from Tahoe to Yosemite multiple times and it really only works for a visit to the Tuolumne Meadows area, which is pretty nifty anyway, especially in the fall when the aspens are turning color.  However, we should probably define fall.  The aspens turn in mid-late Sept and then the snow starts to fly by early Oct.  If your trip is in October, then you will want to focus on the west/south side of the park where snow won't be an issue.  If Sept, then a few nights on the east side at Lee Vining or June Lake/Mammoth Lakes would work on the way to Bass Lake.  Check the closing dates for the campground at T Meadows; it seems like it's been closed when I've been there in the fall.
> 
> ...



It is 49.7 miles from the WM Bass Lake to Ahwahnee Lodge.  I admire your driving skills!


----------



## presley (Aug 13, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> It's 16 miles from WM Bass Lake to the park entrance = 30 minutes unless you aren't good at driving windy roads.





Ty1on said:


> It is 49.7 miles from the WM Bass Lake to Ahwahnee Lodge.  I admire your driving skills!



Both of these are right. It doesn't take that long to get to the park entrance. Once inside the park, it's still a drive to the floor. It's a beautiful drive, though, so it doesn't seem so bad unless you are hungry or need a potty break!

I stayed at WM Bass Lake and drove into Yosemite 2 days. One day we did the floor and we did spend an entire day doing that. The other day we did Mariposa Grove, which is a shorter drive. We thought about doing a third day of driving into the park, but I was recovering from an illness and we were just too tired to make the effort again. I think I'd have no problem with another day when I am in a normal healthy state because it is a very scenic area. 

I looked at other places to stay, but WM Bass Lake was just all around a better option. I am not sure if I would camp in the park. I like the idea of using a RV, but then it makes traveling around inside the park more difficult unless someone else brings in a car. When I have money to burn, I'll probably stay at Awahnee during the cold season. That day may never come, but a girl can dream. I do like to camp, but what I saw didn't look appealing.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

presley said:


> Both of these are right. It doesn't take that long to get to the park entrance. Once inside the park, it's still a drive to the floor. It's a beautiful drive, though, so it doesn't seem so bad unless you are hungry or need a potty break!
> 
> I stayed at WM Bass Lake and drove into Yosemite 2 days. One day we did the floor and we did spend an entire day doing that. The other day we did Mariposa Grove, which is a shorter drive. We thought about doing a third day of driving into the park, but I was recovering from an illness and we were just too tired to make the effort again. I think I'd have no problem with another day when I am in a normal healthy state because it is a very scenic area.
> 
> I looked at other places to stay, but WM Bass Lake was just all around a better option. I am not sure if I would camp in the park. I like the idea of using a RV, but then it makes traveling around inside the park more difficult unless someone else brings in a car. When I have money to burn, I'll probably stay at Awahnee during the cold season. That day may never come, but a girl can dream. I do like to camp, but what I saw didn't look appealing.



Nah, you can drive an RV in the park, no problem!  You'll be the person sue1947 is cursing and shaking her fist at because she is stuck behind you at 35 :hysterical:


----------



## saabman (Aug 13, 2015)

presley said:


> The other day we did Mariposa Grove, which is a shorter drive.



Confused by this. Mariposa Grove road has been closed since early July and will not open until approximately spring 2017.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

saabman said:


> Confused by this. Mariposa Grove road has been closed since early July and will not open until approximately spring 2017.



She means the other day as in the third of three days, the first two having been spent in the Valley.

Awww, they are removing the gift shop. 

Removing the tram tour, too, but I always thought that was silly.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2015)

If its a four hour drive from South Lake Tahoe to Yosemite Valley I might have to skip it. We have a week in Tahoe and had planned on seeing some friends in Reno, heading to some silver mine, fishing and wandering around the Lake Tahoe area. It seems to me that Yosemite might be its own trip. I would overlap this trip to go to Yosemite but we are heading to Sun Valley right after the week is up.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Greg G (Aug 13, 2015)

So, didn't know that Mariposa Grove would be closed until Spring of 2017.  Guess I'll have to see if there are any other Giant Sequoias around the area to see.  I have a pending week exchange request with a range of June  to mid July 2016 for World Mark Bass Lake so I would be there when the waterfalls in Yosemite were still decent and most areas in the park would be open (early June).  Not sure how hard this exchange is for that time period.

Greg


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

Greg G said:


> So, didn't know that Mariposa Grove would be closed until Spring of 2017.  Guess I'll have to see if there are any other Giant Sequoias around the area to see.  I have a pending week exchange request with a range of June  to mid July 2016 for World Mark Bass Lake so I would be there when the waterfalls in Yosemite were still decent and most areas in the park would be open (early June).  Not sure how hard this exchange is for that time period.
> 
> Greg



There are, though less spectacular collections and a more strenuous hike back up to parking in both cases.  Check out Merced Grove and Tuolumne Grove.  And of course there are some small stands in other parks.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2015)

Another option that a lot of people don't know about is *The Redweeks in Yosemite*, which is an enclave of private vacation homes/cabins within the park.  Accommodations range from rustic cabins to large luxury homes.


----------



## presley (Aug 14, 2015)

Greg G said:


> So, didn't know that Mariposa Grove would be closed until Spring of 2017.  Guess I'll have to see if there are any other Giant Sequoias around the area to see.  I have a pending week exchange request with a range of June  to mid July 2016 for World Mark Bass Lake so I would be there when the waterfalls in Yosemite were still decent and most areas in the park would be open (early June).  Not sure how hard this exchange is for that time period.
> 
> Greg



If you have a car, you could drive down to Sequoia National Park for the day. You may even want to stay in there for one night during your week at Bass Lake, just for the convenience. The drive up and down the mountain to Sequoia is pretty intense and I wouldn't want to come down it the dark.

I don't know if you will see any waterfalls in June/July. I went in May last year and the waterfalls were drying up. Other people who visit there more often can probably give you a better idea, but I was told a few times that it was normal for the waterfalls to completely dry out in early June. You may want to add May into your request. It will be a hard match at any rate because that is the high season. I don't know how many rooms WM has there, but it isn't a very large complex.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 14, 2015)

In addition to the tent cabins in Curry Village, there are also wood cabins for rent that include a full bathroom.  We stayed in one in June and they are SO MUCH NICER than the canvas tent cabins or even staying at Yosemite Lodge.  You can go online, catch a cancellation, and pick up Yosemite accommodations pretty easily a week or two before check-in.  I highly recommend the wood cabins.  They are listed on the website for Curry Village as "Yosemite Cabins with Bath".  They are spaced much further apart, include a nice front porch, a full bath, and are in a great location in the heart of Yosemite Valley.  

As for Housekeeping Camp, it is right on the river and that area has it's charms during the summer -- but I would not be inclined to stay there in the Fall.  3 sides are concrete block, but the 4th side is a canvas flap and it gets SOOOOO cold in Yosemite at night.  We stayed in them one summer, and my husband refuses to ever stay in those again!!

http://www.yosemitepark.com/curry-village-cabins.aspx

--- Rene


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2015)

Greg G said:


> So, didn't know that Mariposa Grove would be closed until Spring of 2017.  Guess I'll have to see if there are any other Giant Sequoias around the area to see.  I have a pending week exchange request with a range of June  to mid July 2016 for World Mark Bass Lake so I would be there when the waterfalls in Yosemite were still decent and most areas in the park would be open (early June).  Not sure how hard this exchange is for that time period.
> 
> Greg



There is a good list at the bottom of this article:

http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/mariposagrove.htm


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Another option that a lot of people don't know about is *The Redweeks in Yosemite*, which is an enclave of private vacation homes/cabins within the park.  Accommodations range from rustic cabins to large luxury homes.



We rented a house in the Redwoods and were pleased with our accommodations and the location.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Tylon1 and presley.   I had picked the earliest as 1st of June so that Glacier Point rd would most likely be open by then.  This might be a two trip endeavor to get the spring and then summer season. 

Greg


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2015)

Greg G said:


> Thanks Tylon1 and presley.   I had picked the earliest as 1st of June so that Glacier Point rd would most likely be open by then.  This might be a two trip endeavor to get the spring and then summer season.
> 
> Greg



If you've never been there, you are going to learn that twice is not enough.  It cannot be sufficiently described in words or even by video or photos to convey the feelings you will have while in the valley, up on the point, etc.

One thing I will tell you:  Early Summer is a great time to go as the falls haven't dried (unless there is severe drought over the Winter) and all points are accessible.

HOWEVER, during that time, the Valley is like Disneyland on Memorial Day Weekend.  I've rather enjoyed the times I went earlier in the Spring when crowd counts were a little lower and the falls were all raging, even though Tioga Pass was a no-go.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 15, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> If you've never been there, you are going to learn that twice is not enough.  It cannot be sufficiently described in words or even by video or photos to convey the feelings you will have while in the valley, up on the point, etc.



Sounds like Glacier National Park in that respect.  I could go there several more times and still not see everything.  And like you said pictures don't even convey the feelings of being there (coming upon on a emerald green iceberg filled lake and glacier ringed on one side by mountains after a long hike).

Greg


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 15, 2015)

easyrider said:


> What is the best way to see the main Yosemite attractions in fall ? Im not opposed to taking a tent. I was thinking of Yosemite Valley or Village. The Housekeeping Camp was suggested by friends as a very cool spot to wake up and see nature.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



Bill,
Besides it being extremely & bitter cold at Yosemite at night in the Fall, I would not recommend staying in the campgrounds.  Just this year they have had a couple of branches fall on campers and kill them in their tents.  In the past, they have had the hauntavirus outbreaks from deer mice, and now they are in the news again - this time with a plague outbreak  (rodents transmitting plague virus to fleas) and they have just closed one of the campgrounds this week.

Our family loves Yosemite, but we choose our sleeping accomodations very carefully since the hauntavirus outbreak.  We feel strongly that it is worth paying extra to have enclosed accomodations that (as much as possible) keep you from inhaling urine/feces from tiny deer mice, rodents, or squirrels.  For us that means either a wood cabin or hotel room on the valley floor. The least expensive options would be the wood-sided cabins or hotel rooms @ Curry Village or Yosemite Lodge.  For those with more to spend -- the Awanahee is pretty deluxe.   

The units in housekeeping camp are too open to critters and meandering bears.  We stayed there once, and my husband had to make a midnight run to the john.  While he was out we heard a bear growling and going through the camp.  I was huddled in a corner, because one wall is just a canvas tarp with no way to secure it.  Then, we heard someone shooting a gun after the bear.  Everything is wide open and my husband is pretty shaken because of course there are no real doors at the bathrooms either, a bear could just walk right in.  Finally, it quieted down enough that my husband returned and went right back to sleep, but I was wide awake for the rest of the night tossing and turning and imaging strange noises.  The next morning we asked the rangers about it, and apparently someone in the camp had food in a cooler, not in their metal bear-box, where you are supposed to store your food.  So, the bear had enjoyed a tasty feast, and the rangers used rubber bullets to chase him out that night.  It appears the bears do not really want people (there were kids were sleeping outside under the trees in cots and on the ground in sleeping bags), but apparently the Yosemite bears are like Yogi and have a real affection for people-food.

As for the waterfalls, when we were there June 15/16 the falls were still going, but not very strong.  Maybe a couple of weeks of life left in them, but there had been a late snow in May.  I finally got to take a rafting trip on the Merced River which runs through the Valley, but the river only knee-deep and hardly moving at all.  We got great exercise just using our paddles trying to move down a non-moving river, still the scenery was breathtaking!  First time we have ever seen a deer standing in the river eating leaves off a bush.  Also, we were there mid-week and the park was not crowded at all.  Weekends are the worst for crowds because alot of people will do a Fri-Sat-Sunday trip to Yosemite.

*
Yosemite campground closing after 2 squirrels die of plague*
Posted 2:57 pm, August 15, 2015, by AssociatedPress

"YOSEMITE NATIONAL PARK, Calif.— Officials at Yosemite National Park say they are temporarily shutting down a popular campsite after two squirrels died of plague in the area.

Park officials said Friday that Tuolumne Meadows Campground will close from noon Monday through noon Friday so authorities can treat the area with a flea-killing insecticide.

Plague is carried by rodents and is spread by fleas. Transmission of plague between people is rare, and state health officials say the risk to human health is low.

An unidentified child fell ill with the plague after camping with his family at Yosemite’s Crane Flat Campground in mid-July. The park reopened Crane Flat on Friday after treating that campground for four days with an insecticide.  The child is recovering in a hospital."


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2015)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Bill,
> Besides it being extremely & bitter cold at Yosemite at night in the Fall, I would not recommend staying in the campgrounds.  Just this year they have had a couple of branches fall on campers and kill them in their tents.  In the past, they have had the hauntavirus outbreaks from deer mice, and now they are in the news again - this time with a plague outbreak  (rodents transmitting plague virus to fleas) and they have just closed one of the campgrounds this week.
> 
> Our family loves Yosemite, but we choose our sleeping accomodations very carefully since the hauntavirus outbreak.  We feel strongly that it is worth paying extra to have enclosed accomodations that (as much as possible) keep you from inhaling urine/feces from tiny deer mice, rodents, or squirrels.  For us that means either a wood cabin or hotel room on the valley floor. The least expensive options would be the wood-sided cabins or hotel rooms @ Curry Village or Yosemite Lodge.  For those with more to spend -- the Awanahee is pretty deluxe.
> ...



This is premium info.


----------



## klpca (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm only going to offer our experiences since this thread will be read by others in the future. We have camped in Yosemite between 15-20 times over the years. We have also stayed at a private residence in Yosemite West, and stayed at Yosemite Lodge. We have stayed in Upper, North, and Lower Pines (valley campgrounds), Crane Flat, Tuolumne  Meadows, and Hodgdon Meadows. My kids regularly camp in Camp 4 (Me - not going to do it). We have never stayed in Bass Lake.

We have had a bear in our site, (that we know of) exactly once. It walked through without bothering anything. We keep a clean campsite and use the bear box religiously. That's what they are there for. It is more about protecting the bears because it's a real problem if they get used to people and people food. I have never seen a bear in the bathrooms at night - the bathrooms have doors and you aren't supposed to prop them open because critters can get in. For me the bigger issue is the lack of soap, but I've started bringing my own and just leaving it there. Problem solved. 

Hantavirus was an issue a few years ago in the housekeeping tents. I believe the it was a new design or a different fabric that was being used that allowed less airflow (not 100% sure though) but it seems to have been fixed. Not saying that I would stay there - just not my cup of tea - but I don't think that they are inherently unsafe. 

I feel so bad for the kids killed (and their families)when the tree branch fell yesterday. Looking at the photos they never had a chance. That limb was huge.  I remember the same thing happening in front of the San Diego Zoo a number of years ago. And at a camp in the Sierra's a year or two ago. There are some risks in the outdoors as there are everywhere. You have to know your own personal comfort level. Personally I'm glad when we get to the park because we're off the roads and out of traffic. I'm not a fan of the long drive.

Camping is roughing it and not for everyone, and that's ok. (I have not backpacked yet and I'm not sure that I ever will. That seems like too much work!) For me the only time that the weather bothered me was when it got down into the 20's at night. But having appropriate gear is essential. There's nothing worse than being too cold to sleep at night, but with a zero temp rated mummy bag you're good to go. You won't need anything like that in the summer months though.

Don't be afraid to camp in the park. But if you'd prefer to sleep in a bed go for it. It's all good. But I will admit that for us, camping in Yosemite has been a family favorite. I have family members who have never been and I truly feel sorry for them. The park is a treasure.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2015)

klpca said:


> I'm only going to offer our experiences since this thread will be read by others in the future. We have camped in Yosemite between 15-20 times over the years. We have also stayed at a private residence in Yosemite West, and stayed at Yosemite Lodge. We have stayed in Upper, North, and Lower Pines (valley campgrounds), Crane Flat, Tuolumne  Meadows, and Hodgdon Meadows. My kids regularly camp in Camp 4 (Me - not going to do it). We have never stayed in Bass Lake.
> 
> We have had a bear in our site, (that we know of) exactly once. It walked through without bothering anything. We keep a clean campsite and use the bear box religiously. That's what they are there for. It is more about protecting the bears because it's a real problem if they get used to people and people food. I have never seen a bear in the bathrooms at night - the bathrooms have doors and you aren't supposed to prop them open because critters can get in. For me the bigger issue is the lack of soap, but I've started bringing my own and just leaving it there. Problem solved.
> 
> ...



More premium info.

And to bolster your comments about the branch incident.....It was tragic.  But people die every year in strange ways.  Lightning strikes, tree fellings, bus collisions, drowning.....I write this not to be depressing, but to highlight that if a person wants to ensure their personal safety, they should construct a bubble in their home and live in it.

As for me, I would rather risk getting killed by a falling branch or a cougar or a bear or a fall on the Mist Trail than to not see the glory that a park like Yosemite has to offer.  And for you statisticians out there, multiple millions visit Yosemite every year.  Deaths there in a year can typically be counted on one hand.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 15, 2015)

klpca said:


> I'm only going to offer our experiences since this thread will be read by others in the future. We have camped in Yosemite between 15-20 times over the years. We have also stayed at a private residence in Yosemite West, and stayed at Yosemite Lodge. We have stayed in Upper, North, and Lower Pines (valley campgrounds), Crane Flat, Tuolumne  Meadows, and Hodgdon Meadows. My kids regularly camp in Camp 4 (Me - not going to do it). We have never stayed in Bass Lake.
> 
> We have had a bear in our site, (that we know of) exactly once. It walked through without bothering anything. We keep a clean campsite and use the bear box religiously. That's what they are there for. It is more about protecting the bears because it's a real problem if they get used to people and people food. I have never seen a bear in the bathrooms at night - the bathrooms have doors and you aren't supposed to prop them open because critters can get in. For me the bigger issue is the lack of soap, but I've started bringing my own and just leaving it there. Problem solved.
> 
> ...



Excellent points!
I must agree with you because I have never really camped, except once with 200 fellow church members at squished together at a local lake, which was definitely NOT camping in the great outdoors.  I guess that's why I prefer TIMESHARES.

Now, my husband has done tons of camping with his family when he was a kid, and I have zero family camping experience. When I was a kid growing up in San Diego, we went to Yosemite for a week every summer, but we always stayed in the little cabins on the Merced River (which were washed away in some great flood in the 80's).  

My husband also went to Yosemite every summer, but his family always took tents, and like you, has camped in every area of the park. They have even done cross-country trips to Washington DC and camped the entire way there and back.   But he is white, and I am African American. So when we first married, I had to explain to him that Black people (at least back then) didn't really go camping.  It really was a safety issue.  Back in the old days, a black family alone in the woods, was really not a good idea -- and especially not to bring your children.  Lets just say, that in those days, if a black family in a tent was found dead in the woods, the sheriff never checked real hard to see who might have done it.  My father and mother were both from the south and grew up during the Jim Crow era and suffered a lot of cruelty and injustice.  My Dad could rattle off the names of friends and people he knew who had been beaten to death or lynched.  Once they were adults both my parents quickly made their way from dangerous small southern towns to the big and safer city of Miami, where they met, fell in love, moved to California for WWII, and never looked back.

As for hauntavirus, it is extremely rare, but my husband's nephew came down with it after a camping trip in Montana.  They had to put him into a medically-induced coma and cut his skull open to let his brain swell.  Luckily they were able to save him, but he was in critical condition for more than a week.  The whole ordeal was quite terrifying for us all.  

The hauntavirus breakout in Yosemite in 2012 was in the "Signature tent cabins" which have all since been demolished.  They looked similar to the canvas tent cabins, but they were made of hard-sided drywall with spray foam sandwiched in-between the 2 sheets of drywall.  Apparently the deer mice were making tunnels and nests inside the sandwiched foam since it was a nice place to hide and stay warm.  So, although the signature tent cabins were much warmer (especially in winter), the regular tent cabins are much safer because there is no place for mice to burrow and hide.  I always feel fortunate because we had reservations for a week in the signature tent cabins the summer of 2012 when they had the outbreak, but we cancelled them last minute because of work conflicts.  

So, yup, you got me.  I'm a little paranoid.  Because of me, we are a timesharing (or nice hotel) family.  But I must admit, now that the kids are grown I am now starting to consider an RV. I love the great outdoors, and I really want to see all of the national parks.  But I also have a real need to be able to lock my door and sleep in a comfy bed at night.

--- Rene


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2015)

The West Coast is in an extended drought, and trees are suffering.  So the tree issue really has nothing to do with Yosemite.  A dying tree could lose a branch, or fall over, anywhere - not just Yosemite.   Locally, we had a tree fall over onto the freeway and land on a car.

I do think the hantavirus is concerning, but if you avoid rough camping, and use good sanitation procedures, I don't think you have much chance of getting it.  Kids that play on the ground, touch everything, and don't wash their hands very often, are at higher risk than adults.


----------



## klpca (Aug 15, 2015)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Excellent points!
> I must agree with you because I have never really camped, except once with 200 fellow church members at squished together at a local lake, which was definitely NOT camping in the great outdoors.  I guess that's why I prefer TIMESHARES.
> 
> Now, my husband has done tons of camping with his family when he was a kid, and I have zero family camping experience. When I was a kid growing up in San Diego, we went to Yosemite for a week every summer, but we always stayed in the little cabins on the Merced River (which were washed away in some great flood in the 80's).
> ...


It's all good - really.  I didn't mean it as a personal thing against you - I just wanted to offer another perspective.

I didn't camp as a kid either. It just wasn't a thing. My husband's family camped everywhere, but mostly Yosemite. I wasn't willing to try until 1994 - then I was hooked. But I completely understand that it's not for everyone. We once camped with a family who really hated it. No one had fun on that trip. Live and learn. 

You should try getting the rental RV in Clovis. It's the perfect compromise. You get to stay in the valley but you can sleep in a bed, cook inside (true luxury), and have your own bathroom. As for us, it's the Coleman "Swiss Chalet", sleeps 6 tent on this trip, along with my luxurious inflatable mattress. We picked the tent up on sale as a short term replacement after we sold our tent trailer but we're still using it. We discovered that it leaks during a rainstorm on the last trip. The joys of camping.  My husband only agrees to the RV if it's going to be cold.

Btw, that's crazy and scary about the hantavirus!


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Bass Lake*



easyrider said:


> If its a four hour drive from South Lake Tahoe to Yosemite Valley I might have to skip it. We have a week in Tahoe and had planned on seeing some friends in Reno, heading to some silver mine, fishing and wandering around the Lake Tahoe area. It seems to me that Yosemite might be its own trip. I would overlap this trip to go to Yosemite but we are heading to Sun Valley right after the week is up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



Unless you are a big hiker I would make Bass Lake separate so you can relax.  The drive from Bass Lake is simple,easy, and relaxing.  Why try stressing out by all in one trip.  From Bass Lake you can go 3-4 times and see what you want at a slower pace to take more in.  Get up early,make that pot of coffee and head out.  You will be refreshed and relaxed to enjoy it all.  
Slow down,relax, have a great trip.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for all of the fantastic info on Yosemite. Yosemite will likely be a trip on its own this time. I always seem to try to cram to many places into some of our trips because we might not pass this way again and I want to see it all. 

The tree branch , hanta virus, squirls with plauge, bears, temperature and dwelling type are things I would rather deal with than a crowded park.  That was why we thought mid September might be good. Fewer tourists and the color change. Fall is our favorite mountain colors.


Bill


----------

